# Fat Burners and appetite suppressants? Help needed!



## MissP (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi!

I'm new to this and really need some advice..

I need to loose about a stone as I have recently put weight on. But my problem is that I don't seem to be responding to just diet and exercise.. I have cut my calories and have a really clean diet (I think) and have been working out min 3 times a week. I recently tried clen, taking up to 6 tablets a day (two cycles of 3 weeks on 2 weeks off) Zero effect! I tried anavar 5mg twice a day for about 3 weeks, (discontinued due breakouts) however zero effect in that time. Yohimbine... zero effect! Both the clen and anavar were from a reliable source. The clen gave me muscle cramps and a bit of the shakes, but did not give me any energy at all! In fact it made me more tired!? Neither of them helped me lose any fat, and with my calories cut I'm really struggling to find any energy at all, and keep craving sugar.. but I still really do try to put in as much effort as possible when I work out! I have seen a plethora of supplements out there that claim to burn fat, suppress appetite and provide energy.. (ECA stacks, T5 for eg) but I'm so confused which ones are the best and will actually work.. and wondered if anyone has used any with success? I appear to have quite a high tolerance to stimulants so I think I would need quite a strong one. I work long hours and don't get chance to workout as much as I would like to, so I just need something to give me an extra kick to help rid me of this stubborn fat I just can't seem to get rid of at the moment.. Are there any other AS's safe for women that also might help in cutting?

My apologies for going on for so long! Hope someone can help&#8230;


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ephs/eca stacks just give you energy to do that extra mile,yes you do become toterent to them,so its best to cycle them,


----------



## MissP (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! I've never tried eph, so would you recommend? & How much, how long cycle?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

first time you take eph you will get an instant buz, its a deritavave of speed but that soon wheres of and the comedown is bad,cycle wise 2 weeks on 2 weeks of or 4 weeks on 4 weeks of


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

and no more than 30 mg/day for now lol


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

What are your stats? I.e age , weight , body fat % (roughly) , How long you been training?

What sort of training you do ? Cardio /weights , what sort of rep ranges you working with?

What's your sleep patterns like? Do you have a lot of stress in your life?

Post your diet please?

The reason i asked all these questions is because a lot of factors can effect fat loss.

Fat burners are just the icing on the cake it's all about training and diet really.



MissP said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this and really need some advice..
> 
> ...


----------



## MissP (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Nickthegreek, sorry for slow reply, hope you see this..

Here goes; Age 32  Height 5'8 Weight 9st 7lb  ( (previously 8st 6lb) I don't know my body fat % but I'm guessing its prob quite high at the mo as I have gained quite a few inches around my waist and thighs..

Mainly weights, finish with cardio. I keep the weight fairly low and do high reps.. eg; 4 to 5 sets of 20 on as many muscle groups as possible (still getting to know them) using free weights and machines.

I've cut my calories to about 1100 a day.. mainly eat fish, (I don't eat meat) quorn, salad, fruit, oats, skimmed milk and have cut refined sugar out, and try to drink as much water as possible.

I do work a lot so don't always get as much sleep as I would like and my work is sometimes a bit stressful.. but I do try to relax when I can.

I hope you can help, as I'm really so new to this and do feel I must be doing something wrong.. hence why I turned to clen etc.. as I have been seeing no results. So any tips on speeding up metabolism would be great also. I can feel my muscle (mainly abs) getting stronger.. but I just can't see any of it.. My main aim is to lean up and lose inches..


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss p

For a start your calories are way too low for your body weight. I would estimate that you need at least 1300 calories for your body to function properly even if you did not train! That may explain why you have no energy. You talk about speeding up metabolism. Restricting your calories to such an extent is going to do the total opposite. To speed up metabolism you need to be eating at least 5 times a day. If you are training hard i would say at least 1600 calories a day for fat loss. So that's 5 x 320 calorie meals each day.

It is what you eat that is responsible for your body composition more so than how much you eat (obviously within reason) if you where consuming more calories from quality sources you would have more energy and your fat/muscle ratio would improve.

Another way to speed up metabolism is related to your training. Hitting the 20 rep range is going to do more for endurance than build muscle. Muscle is metabolic tissue therefore the more muscle you have the faster your metabolism will be and the more calories you will burn at rest. I would suggest dropping the rep range to 10-12 reps. You can still do higher rep sets occasionally though. Do not worry about looking like a man from going to heavy it wont happen unless you take a serious female body builder steroid cycle. Building muscle will just make you look more toned.

Going back to the frequency of meals and to curb hunger/sugar cravings. You need to be eating around 40% protein , 30% carbs and 30% fats. Timing your carbs at breakfast meal, pre workout and post workout meals. All other meals should be Proteins and healthy fats. Keeping to complex carbohydrates and good amounts of fat, having regular frequent meals will help control insulin levels in your body which will lead to less fat being stored, less hunger , cravings for sugar and also keep you with more stable energy levels.

As far as diet , in my view milk has no place in a cutting diet! I have spoken to Jay Cutler and Jose Raymond about this two of the world best body builders and they don't touch milk when dieting. Skimmed milk is full of lactose sugars which isn't going to help with fat loss. Fruit in moderate amounts such as Apples , Blueberry, Apricots , Goji berries , Figs etc are great as they are packed with excellent nutrients , minerals and fibre. However try and keep it for breakfast and around workouts only. Make sure you get enough omega 3 oils say 3-4 g a day as this will also help your body metabolise fat. Up the green veg you can have as much as you want of this. Never ever skip a meal.

As for sleep you really need to try and relax more and get at least 6-8 hours sleep a night. Rest and recovery is so important for fat loss. You say that you have a high tolerance to stimulants this may be due to the fact that you have taken so much for so long your body's receptors have just be desensitised. I would recommend coming off and cycling your stimulants to give your receptors time to normalise and then you will find they work better for you.

Some other brief tips:

Try 30-40 mins moderate cardio in morning on empty stomach and then have good carb, protein breakfast straight after.

Suppliment with l-carnitine , CLA , Omega 3 and get a good multi vitamin for active women.

One more thing about when your were taking Clen shakes and cramps means it was working! I hate the cramps on that! Taking potassium 400-600 mg ED helps with cramping.

I could literally go on all day about this. So i have to cut this short but let me know if you have any questions and good luck!

***The information i give you is based on my experience , opinion and from what i have read. I do not want to get into a debate with anyone about what conflicting scientific studies say!



MissP said:


> Hi Nickthegreek, sorry for slow reply, hope you see this..
> 
> Here goes; Age 32  Height 5'8 Weight 9st 7lb  ( (previously 8st 6lb) I don't know my body fat % but I'm guessing its prob quite high at the mo as I have gained quite a few inches around my waist and thighs..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good advice nick.

People get in to the habit of thinking they need to eat low low low calories where all this does is shut your metabolism down. I always look leaner when eating 3k calories (good ones ofc!)


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Basically its her training "Mainly weights, finish with cardio. I keep the weight fairly low and do high reps.. eg; 4 to 5 sets of 20 on as many muscle groups as possible (still getting to know them) using free weights and machines" that's mostly at fault.

You want to lose weight, you've got to burn more calories than what your consuming daily. Plain and Simple. Rather than cut back on your calories, you need to train harder. For losing weight and getting toned, you should do a full body workout 3 to 4 times a week with 2-3 exercises per body part. On the days off your not at the gym, go for a run or get a bike and burn some extra calories. Always check-in with yourself and listen to your body, your the best person who can tell you how you feel.

A training program is very specific for the person and their goals, so this advise is what i see many women at my gym do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Thought i'd throw this in too, better late than never.

Try Warrior Blaze. It's a thermogenic fat burner, stimulant based. Cheap, and works, will keep you going with energy for hours, heats you right up and you will burn through your stores quicker.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Kylie777 said:


> MissP, I advise you a combination of some safe and dependable hunger suppressant with natural products. As for me, this is the most effectual way of suppressing hunger and losing weight. I have gained outstanding results with one of such. There are lots of various combinations. You simply have to go through checking them and choosing the most fitting you variant.


 i dont think she is about this thread is 4 years old


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

EpiBurn Pro, Hydroxyelite, Lipodrene, Dexaprine are a couple of good ones.


----------

